# 3-ph welder



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2013)

How well does a 3ph welder work using a phase converter???

Scruffy


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 13, 2013)

it works for my powcon inverter welder just fine.
 i do use a 10hp balanced RPC to run it, i might add.
i might be able to get away with a balanced 7.5hp for short periods of time i would surmise .
i really didn't feel like a lot of experimentation with my selection of the RPC motor, i went heavy.

dependent on type of welder and amps you draw, you just may have similar results


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 13, 2013)

I am using a 15 roc control panel from phase craft

Thinking about buying a tig capable welder and just wondered if3 phase was a option guess it is

Thanks scruffy


----------



## jamie76x (Oct 17, 2013)

First, I have never seen a welder that was AC/DC and 3 phase. An lot time miller rep old me that all AC/DC machines will be single phase.

Second, Running a welder off a converter will never weld properly.   Yes it may lay down a bead that might look ok, but its not right.


----------

